# Meet Peeta & Katniss, the hunger rats



## crazyshiny (May 12, 2014)

Peeta = male, husky, neuteredKatniss = female, chocolate (?), hoodedStory:On september 2013 I was jogging with my friend in the woods, than we spotted a man with one of those rodent travel carriers. We walked closer and noticed that there were two rats in the carrier, so out of curiosity I asked the man what he was doing outside with the rats and he just asked me if I want them ( without answering to myy question ). I said no...well because I wasn't allowed to keep rats and I knew that my mom wasn't a fan of rats. Than he said okay, opened the carrier, bended down and was about to reliese them! So I told him that it's okay and that I will take them, because two PET rats won't survive in the wild ( it was fall and cold as hack in Switzerland ). Than he seriously said "you can keep them for 150$ or else I'll relise them." I tried to covince him to lower the price but he did 't want to. So at the end, me being such an animal lover, I ended up buying two rats for 150$...my friend din't believe that I did that. Anyways, coming home I took a storage bin and transformed it into one of those bin cages. Than I ran to the pet shop and bought some supplies for 50 more dollars...After 2 weeks of convincing my mom I finally was allowed to keep them ( luckiest day in my life xD ). Short after that I bought a new cage for them wih my last money. So here they are now, Peeta and Katniss living in their furet XL cage.


----------



## Ruby&Lola (Apr 25, 2013)

Oh how I sweet. How mean of that guy though! First just going to let them go then actually charging $150 for them! What an a-hole . But they are cute rats and I love the names.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

What the frigg?!? That guy, the words I would like to call him will get my comment removed, so just use your imagination for the most colorful dirty words you can think of. I salute you for taking them in, you truly have my respect.


----------



## crazyshiny (May 12, 2014)

Yeah, I would have wanted to kick his...you know what I mean, but I didn't want to risk any injuries to the rats...after all they are my babies and were worth every cent


----------



## Mazlet (Feb 2, 2012)

Ditto to both the above comments! Good names -smile-


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## crazyshiny (May 12, 2014)

Mazlet said:


> Ditto to both the above comments! Good names -smile-Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yeap, Hunger Games fan  Peeta even watched the full movie snuggled up on my lap


----------



## xStatic (Dec 16, 2012)

That's a crazy story though! It's awesome you rescued them. I'm sure they would have had no chance if they were released.

Edit: oh sorry I just read that the male is neutered! Good luck with them


----------



## crazyshiny (May 12, 2014)

xStatic said:


> That's a crazy story though! It's awesome you rescued them. I'm sure they would have had no chance if they were released.Edit: oh sorry I just read that the male is neutered! Good luck with them


thanks!


----------

